# Godzilla 3D (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Although the last Hollywood interpretation of the King of All Monsters was pretty craptacular, I am cautiously looking forward to this new project.

Details in the link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118017027.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the original Godzilla, I liked the feral look of the modern Godzilla (story aside), and I'm ready to see a new take that pays homage to the original.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with you both. I'm looking forward to seeing the classic revival. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I watched all those monster movies when I was a kid, mostly on Creature Features with Bob Wilkins. I was completely disappointed with the 1998 remake, and am looking forward a new and improved movie.

My daughter and I sometimes challenge each other with monster roles, "Oh yea? well I'm Godzilla!" "Oh yea? well I'M Mechagodzilla!" "Oh yea? Well I'm going to be all over you like Mothra to King Kong!" "Oh yea? (throwing yarn on me) Well you can't get past the electricly charged power lines!" Dang, she got me...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I liked all of the Godzilla movies and am looking forward to this new revival. I have figures
of the original and the new Godzilla, along with Ghidrah, Mothra, and King Kong.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This is great news I am such a big Godzilla fan I have every movie and the big G is sitting on my desk looking at me now. I just hope that they do it right and it does not become another Hollywood horror.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

hpropman said:


> I just hope that they do it right and it does not become another Hollywood horror.


Only if it stars George Clooney


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually liked the remake. It wasn't really Godzilla, but it was a good giant monster movie in my opinion.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an interesting bit from the producer Brian Rogers about the "3D craze" in Hollywood:

_"Clash of the Titans' is important here...because it made the industry realize that you cannot do substandard 3D and charge full pricing."_

Interesting article too about this "3D Summit" that occured........

http://www.thewrap.com/ind-column/3d-summit-talks-promise-problems-18359


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Godzilla 3D. Big Godzilla fan. Good to know. Hope they don't make it too cheesy.
Thanks JT


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

3D is GREAT when done right. I look forward to this one!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed Doc! This is one remake/update that I don't mind and, as you note, a 3D version done well could make for a fun and cool Summer popcorn flick.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is our first look at some concept art from Comic-Con.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=68255

What do you think?


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

*Godzilla 3D*



Spooky1 said:


> I actually liked the remake. It wasn't really Godzilla, but it was a good giant monster movie in my opinion.


I agree. It was not Godzilla, but a remake of Beast from 20,000 fathoms.
I say this because in all us monster movies, we kill the monster. In most Japanese monster movies, Godzilla kind of gets tired and goes home after wreaking the place (i.e. Japan)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the concept art looks sweet! I'd love to see another go at Godzilla. I love those movies! I even find enjoyment watching the really bad ones like Son of Godzilla.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

STYD has an update on the return of The King of All Monsters.

Universal Studios held a "3D Summit" recently and producer Brian Rogers spoke with Zennie62.com. He says the flick will be a reboot, but "stay true to his roots." Also, word is there will be at least one other, if not two, giant monsters in the film!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16627


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I think this would be a cool reboot. The art work of it looked awesome. If done right in 3D it will be a very cool movie.


----------



## xREDGHOSTRIDERx (Jun 26, 2010)

*Rook!! Go-zirra!!*

Yeah, there's gotta be a way to make him look realistic and genuine, that pays homage to the original rubber costume, but is a believable interpretaion. That's probably beyond my personal capabilities, but it'd be fun to experiment with.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

HUGE GODZILLA FAN!!!!!! I wait with baited breath.


----------

